# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Recherche association et/ou FA pour 2 chatons (Aisne limite Ardennes)

## Elasolidad

J'ai attrapé 2 chatons mâles, d'environ 2,5 mois, qui ne se laissaient pas facilement approcher   J'ai enfin réussie à les capturer dans la soirée, il y a 4 jours. 


étonnement, ils ne sont pas craintifs, l'un d'eux est un peu plus timide mais ils sont sociables. Ils commencent à jouer et vont déjà un peu mieux 



Ils sont actuellement en soin, nous les avons installés à l'abri dans notre garage, en cage de quarantaine de 2 étages faute de place ailleurs, ayant déjà beaucoup de loulous en charge,  afin de pouvoir les mettre à l'abri et leur prodiguer les traitements adaptés.


Nous recherchons pour eux une association et/ou une FA susceptible de les prendre en charge afin qu'ils aient la chance de trouver un bon foyer 


Nous sommes dans l'Aisne à la limite des Ardennes.
Si vous avez des pistes ou une solution pour ces loulous, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.

----------


## Elasolidad

Toujours aucune piste pour eux  :Frown:  

Par contre, le traitement et les soins fonds effet, ils vont beaucoup mieux.
Voici une petite vidéo prise ce soir lorsque je nettoyais leur cage  :: 

https://youtu.be/ac-zFQAAkvc

----------


## ULTRA67

C'est super , merci de les avoir aidés ,  , voiçi  le lien d'une liste d'asso de votre région trouvé sur seconde chance . J'éspére que vous trouverez une association qui accepteras de les prendre en charge  : Chercher un refuge sur Seconde Chance

----------


## Anoucka

Je suis partante pour accueillir chez moi, le chaton, à poils courts ( je ne peux en accueillir qu’un seul) s’il peut être covoituré jusqu’aux alentours de Lille. Je poursuivrais ainsi sa sociabilisation.
Je me propose à tout hasard…….

----------


## Elasolidad

Anoucka, merci à vous, mais nous souhaitons trouver une prise en charge asso pour les 2 chatons ensembles.

----------


## Elasolidad

Les petits loups vont beaucoup mieux  :Smile:   Le loulou à poil long est très câlin, l'autre loustic est un peu plus timide pour l'instant. Pour le moment, toujours pas de piste pour eux. 


https://youtu.be/EeAtHZW0_1A

----------


## GADYNETTE

ils sont adorables...j'espère que vous allez trouver une association

----------


## Elasolidad

Toujours rien pour les 2 loustics  :: Le petit loup à poil court s'est détendu et apprécie les câlins  ::  Ils fonds les foufous tous les 2 mais ils sont un peu à l'étroit dans leur cage à 2 étages, espérons qu'une solution va se présenter bientôt  :Frown:  

Voici le lien FB pour diffusion : https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=613669583161062&set=a.108765026984856

----------


## ULTRA67

ils sont devenus très beaux les loustic , j'éspére que vous allez rapidement trouvez une solution pour eux

----------


## Elasolidad

UP, toujours aucune solution pour eux  :Frown:  

Nous les avons installé dans notre chambre car dans le garage, il faisait froid et les loulous commençaient à se trouver à l'étroit. Nous avons déjà du monde à la maison, il faut impérativement que nous trouvions une prise en charge asso pour ses petits coeurs, nous pouvons nous déplacer en IDF si besoin  :: Je vais refaire des photos car les loustics ont bien grandit.

----------

